# BEAVER HUNT!!!!!!



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

No, no, no, not that kind of beaver hunt... put away those old Hustler mags you've been collecting. I'm talking about real beaver... you know the brown furry kind that likes wood. Oh wait, that didn't make it any more specific, did it?

Hell lets try this... this is what I'm talking about, Castor canadensis:










I've got too many beavers on my property. A couple years ago, it wasn't bad. I'd bust holes in their dam, and it would take them weeks to patch it up, months to get it back to where it was. But now, I'm certain there are more of them, and the originalresident beaver are more mature. Now it only takes them a couple days to rebuild bigger and stronger than before. I need to thin the population a bit.

So I need tips and advice:

Is there any local source for traps, or do I need to order them online? I don't want any PETA live traps. Whatever I catch will be killed. If anyone knows a source, or has a couple to sell, that'd be great.

Next, does anyone have experience trapping THIS TYPE of beaver? Any tips you can share?

If I am successful, and kill a few, does anyone know of someone that might want THIS TYPE of beaver? Otherwise I'll just throw them off in the woods and let nature have at 'em.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Oh, here's a good soundtrack to accompany this post (for any Primus fans):


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are in Florida I believe you must have a license to trap them, even if it is not for the fur. I may be wrong, but I don't think so. I killed one on our club a couple of year's back by breaking a home in it's dam and sitting close by in a treestand that evening. Do it early enough in the day so it will drop the water level and they will come out right before dark to start repair's.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Never killed one, but I did have one hop up in my blind with me duck hunting one day. I was watching him swim all around me, and then all of a sudden there he was - I guess he didn't know I was there. I was really surprised to see how big that sucker was! I had seen them in the water and walking around from afar, but in a blind with me at 2-3 feet was a bit different.

He just looked around and went on his way. I don't know what I'd use to shoot one, but it would be bigger than a .22.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Get you a couple of these and put them in the slides. You will get them the first night, Guaranteed. They are called Conibear traps, several different people build them but they are all basically the same. Setting them isn't for the novice though, the bigger traps are hell to set even with the tool. And the do have enough power to cleanly break your arm or hand with one snap so BE CAREFUL!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *imkilroy (11/8/2008)*If you are in Florida I believe you must have a license to trap them, even if it is not for the fur. I may be wrong, but I don't think so.


hmmm... I'll have to check on that. I would think that a land owner would be able to just exterminate any nuisance animals on his own property, but you never know. If the 'gubment' can make a buck by making you buy permission, they probably will.

So, ok, assuming I've got any necessary permits, any ideas on where to get traps?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

A lot of local Co-Ops carry them. I know the ones around my neck of the woods do. Its where I bought the last 2 I got.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Those Conibear traps look pretty bad-assed. But I saw some videos on how to set them, and it looks like a real pain. I'm thinking a leg hold style like a bridger coil might be easier and safer for a complete novice like me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck, but FYI you'll never keep a beaver in a foot hold trap.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would just assume a nice target shooting practice session Felix. Even something like this could do the trick with the right shot placement.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0039859228160a.shtml


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/8/2008)*Good luck, but FYI you'll never keep a beaver in a foot hold trap.


I hadn't considered that. Thanks!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FelixH (11/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/8/2008)*Good luck, but FYI you'll never keep a beaver in a foot hold trap.
> ...


I wasn't trying to be a smartass or anything. A beaver is just to damn powerful for a foothold. My best advice would be to go ahead and get a Conibear and practice setting it until you figure it out. Once you figure it out it might be better to go ahead and set it at the house slide the safety catches up on the springs to carry it. Once you get ready to set it when you put it in the side get a couple of small sticks and stob them down between the jaws of the trap to keep it upright and its ready to go, just remember to take the catches off the springs.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Felix,

Have those beavers made a good home for any ducks on your land? I'll trade you some extermination for rights to waterfowl hunt while we're getting rid of your nuisance.There are four of us that would be willing to take care of your problem.:shedevil


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flippinout (11/8/2008)*Felix,
> 
> Have those beavers made a good home for any ducks on your land? I'll trade you some extermination for rights to waterfowl hunt while we're getting rid of your nuisance.There are four of us that would be willing to take care of your problem.:shedevil


He's not in an area where you could be shooting like that. It's residential.


----------



## gator jack (Jul 20, 2008)

I asked a friend of mine with FWC just recently about this and Five prongs is right about the conibear trap, the leg hold trap won't consistentlyhold them and there isn't an effective live trap available that he knew of. Which is unfortunate, as I'd like to flood a pond on some of my property that has become choked up with brush since the abnormally long dry spells inthe last ten years. I'd love for a couple of those guys to set up shop for a couple of years but then again I might be careful of what I ask for.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

a freind of mine up in Camden uses *Dynamite to blast their dams apart and it does a good job of killing them too. Saw one shoot up in the air about 75ft one time. *


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and some buddies trapped for the three years when I was in Missouri. I did it for fun, they did it for party money $9K in the last year, we trapped muskrat, otter, beaver, ****, bobcat, fox, and coyote. Beaver were one of the hardest to set for otter was up there to, and they're actually pretty smart. Definately want to use the conibear traps, trust me you don't want to be near a pissed off "beaver". There's a couple different ways to set for them.

They will have several slides which will look like a slick spot on the bank then maybe a small trench entering the water, if it's muddy then it's active. There will be a lodge or multiple lodges and each will have multiple entrances, depending on the dept of the waterthis is usually the best bet. There will be runs (trenches) usually knee deep water or less, if they look muddy good spot if not then still not a bad spot. On top of the dam, but I never seen one caught this way. This website does a pretty good job with illustrations: http://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/beaver/beavermgmt.html. They are pretty particular with scent, and if you can get ahold of some beaver caster it could really help out with proper sets. I wish I had the time, I loved the challenge of trapping. Not to mention abeaver pelt in Missouri would bring about $25 not sure about down here but it would proably be close, if you can find someone around here that traps they would proably do it for free, but I'm not sure how many are around here. Good luck!

Almost forgot, if you get one skin it and cook it up. I liked it best cooked pot roast style, first time I heard of it I thought how could it taste like anything but wood, I was pleasently surprised.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Five Prongs, No worries, I didn't think you were being a smart ass... Ihadn't considered the possibility that they might chew themselves out of a leg-hold trap. After you mentioned it, it seems quite likely.

flippinout, As for ducks in the pond, I've only seen about4 ducks here in 2 years. The property has a lot of water, but the beavers cause it to rise too high, which keeps part of the property too wet.

gator jack, Yes be careful what you wish for. They were here before I moved in, and I've been VERY happy to have them here. When we hit our extended dry spells, they keep the pond levels up which is good for the fish. But now I fear there are too many beaver because the dams get rebuilt way too quickly. And I swear, those little bastards must be shopping at Home Depot. I've found cermic tile, porcelin tile, pressure treated lumber, plastic sheeting, etc. in their dam on occassion, lots of materials that I've not kept around. Indstrious little bastards, for sure.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (11/9/2008)*
> 
> Almost forgot, if you get one skin it and cook it up. I liked it best cooked pot roast style, first time I heard of it I thought how could it taste like anything but wood, I was pleasently surprised.


hmmm... I AM a ******* from Louisiana... might have to try it.

You know the difference between a Cajun zoo and a regular zoo, right?

A regular zoo has plaques that tell you all about the animal on dislpay. A Cajun zoo has all that on the plaque, plus a recipe!


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

If you live around SE Alabama, or NW Florida, I will teach you how to trap them.

My father and I use to trap them in Michigan when he got laid off in the fall. You only 

need 4-6 330 con's. you can also use #2 leg holds(Victor's) but you will need to set up a drown

set. In addition to the traps you will need a 2 1/2' piece of rebar 10' of heavy duty wire and 

a concrete block.Simple to set either trap. 

Beaver is good eating also, you may want to try it.



Here try these



www.buckshotscamp.com/Article-Beaver-330.htm

or

www.trapperman.com/trapperman/castor-mound.html



But as I said if you need some one to show you let me know, I would be glad to teach you how

to make the sets. I would charge you a soda, or a cup of coffee.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! I'll probably take you up on those trapping lessons... I want to keep my fingers.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We might need an RFRA Beaver trap seminar.

I went out this a.m. and couldn't get to one tree stand because of the newly formed 3-foot creek. It used to be 3 feet, then 5. Now it's gottem out of hand.

Where can I get dynamite? That just sounds like a good time.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (11/9/2008)*Where can I get dynamite? That just sounds like a good time.


Don't forget the beer, Joe! Nothing goes better with explosives than alcohol. Oh yeah, and don't forget the official warning phrase that's used to let others know its time to get the hell out the way: "Hey y'all, Watch This!!"


----------



## foss0194 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an old beaver pond that needs some beavers. If you are able to trap them I have a home for them. I live in south Santa Rosa County.

From what I have gathered they have to be removed by licensed trappers designated by the County. 

G.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

when i was at Ft Campbell a few years back, i watched them use 800lbs of C-4 at one time to low up a beaver dam. if i can find the photos. i will post them here. it was great!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *foss0194 (11/12/2008)*I have an old beaver pond that needs some beavers. If you are able to trap them I have a home for them. I live in south Santa Rosa County.
> 
> From what I have gathered they have to be removed by licensed trappers designated by the County.
> 
> G.


I've found some decently priced kill traps online. Live traps cost more than their lives are worth to me. I don't know the legality of moving them from one area to another. If you'd want to investigate the legality of moving them to the new location, and provide the live traps, you're absolutely welcome to them. Otherwise I'm going the cheap route: Conibear traps.

Concerning permits/licenses for shooting or trapping beaver, another PFF member sent me the following:<P align=left>Lethal control methods include shooting and<P align=left>trapping. Although shooting can be an effective way<P align=left>to remove damaging individuals, some local<P align=left>ordinances in urban areas prohibit discharging of<P align=left>firearms. A no-cost permit from your regional Florida<P align=left>Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission office is<P align=left>required to use a gun and light. A light with a red<P align=left>filter is best because beavers cannot readily detect it.<P align=left>Steel leg-hold (size No. 2 or larger) and conibear<P align=left>(size 330) traps probably are the most effective<P align=left>control tools, but they are illegal in Florida without a<P align=left>permit. You may obtain a special use, no-cost permit<P align=left>from your regional Florida Fish and Wildlife<P align=left>Conservation Commission office. Wire snares also<P align=left>can be useful in eliminating problem beavers. You<P align=left>must check trap and snare sets at least every 24 hours.


----------



## foss0194 (Nov 12, 2008)

I understand about the cost and annoyance. 

I received mixed responses when asking about moving beavers. One lady freaked out when I mentioned moving them and another response was that since I am on private land it is not a problem. Again, they referenced using licensed trappers.

Happy hunting!

G.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

we had a pond up in memphis get dammed up by some beavers and my dad worked like hell to drain that land. He'd dig a trench and before you knew it, the beavers were out repairing it! It's like they absolutely cannot stand the sound of running water. Anyways, long story short I decided to put my Marine Corps expert badges to use and dispatched them with the quickness. Probably not legal, but they were flooding our property. Also, while I'm on the subject, if you do go to trap them be sure to wash your hands before you eat or touch your face, mouth, etc. Beaver Fever ain't just something you get when you're a teenager. It'll make you sick as a dog. 



If you decide to use a drown trap, be sure you set it in about 8" or water, but leave enough heavy duty wire for the beaver to swim out in to deeper water, otherwise you'll just have a pissed off wet beaver. :doh


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Liquid Medication (11/12/2008)*when i was at Ft Campbell a few years back, i watched them use 800lbs of C-4 at one time to low up a beaver dam. if i can find the photos. i will post them here. it was great!


800 lbs, DAAAMMMMNNNN!!!!! That sounds like enough to level everything within a 1 mile radius, I thought that shit was a little more powerful or either that was one HELL of a dam!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the advice so far.

On Wednesday, I received the traps I ordered (conibear 330's),as well asmy permit from the FWC (at no cost). I spent some time in the garage practicing setting the traps, which is no joke! Man, those springs are tough!!! So far, I still have all my fingers, and they all work... I was a little worried about that at first.

Since I'm off all of next week, I'm going to put the traps out tomorrow morning and see if I can get lucky. I'll have a full week to try it out.

Does anyone wanta beaver or twoif I actually have any success?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If the traps fail I know a guy who used Pit Bulls to get the beavers.

He breaks up the lodges by hand or tractor/cable, then the dawgs have at em.

Entertainment value is high.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Liquid Medication (11/12/2008)*when i was at Ft Campbell a few years back, i watched them use 800lbs of C-4 at one time to low up a beaver dam. if i can find the photos. i will post them here. it was great!
> ...


it was a great dam. it took three them three times at 800lbs to get it done. i am still waiting on someone to email me the photos so i can post them but it is hard to get up with them right now. you could see logs over 200ft up in the air. great sight!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Those 330's will do the trick but for sure be careful. I don't know how your pond is laid out but if there's a small creek leading into it set one of the traps in it with sapling stakes driven on each side to force them into your trap. Don't forget to stake it through the loop on the spring to steady the trap. damage the dam and set some around the hole too. Good luck!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Id be happy to shoot them for you


----------

